# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Double doors gap

## ednaruby

I have  double doors  that hit at the top on closing & when closed the gap between at the top is very small yet at  the bottom is much larger.  How do I fix it?    Hubby no handyman so I'm to fix it :Rolleyes:

----------


## Bedford

Are these sliding or hinged doors?

----------


## Tarasa

I'm assuming they are hinged doors. You need to find out if the doors are the problem, the jamb or the hinges. 
Are the doors the same width top and bottom? (measure across each door top and bottom, door may not be square) Someone may have altered the doors in the past - Plane the top edge of the door to fix the problem 
Are the hinges screwed in tight? (if the top hinges are not tight, the top edge of the door will move) Tighten the hinges and see if it makes a difference. 
Is the distance between the jamb and door the same on both doors? (Hinges may have been spread by kids hanging on the door or heavy doors making the hinges open up over time) Replace the hinge. 
You may be able to undo the bottom hinge and pack it out to even up the gap at the top. But this may not help stop the doors touching. You could take off the top hinge and remove a small amount of timber from the jamb to make the top hinge sit lower in the jamb.  
If they are sliding then ignore what I just wrote. You should be able to adjust them with a shifter.  
Hope this helps.

----------


## ednaruby

Thanks Tarasa, I'll check the 3 things.  In the meantime - they are new doors, so there's been no alterations, hinges are tight & the kids haven't been swinging.  Will check they are square & then see what to do.

----------

